# x trail bad starting



## charliedog35 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nissan X trail T 30 Diesel 2.2 2004
Bought this car 8 weeks ago I knew it had faults mainly Bodywork and a rear wheel bearing It seemed to run well and started ok.Bearing and bodywork done I changed the oil & filters inc' fuel. The car will not start without a lot of winding and help from jump leads and a running vehicle. when warm it starts fairly readily.
cold start system seemed the obvious but checks, out glow plugs and relay. So I sent it to Nissan in Manchester to ckeck on the computer, They also checked the abs & 4x4 system because the lights are on. !!!!
no faults reported on the abs. The engine test was also inconclusive but the crank & cam position sensors were giving intermitent readings (what ever that means) I replaced both sensors to no avail. The only other pearl of wisdom My £100 got was that the timing chain may be stretched (not noisy) got any ideas. yours charliedog35http://www.nissanforums.com/images/smilies/xtango_face_sad.png.pagespeed.ic.JZmShUDtKu.png


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You're in the Sentra section. You should really post in the Xtrail section for better response.


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

charliedog35 said:


> Nissan X trail T 30 Diesel 2.2 2004
> Bought this car 8 weeks ago I knew it had faults mainly Bodywork and a rear wheel bearing It seemed to run well and started ok.Bearing and bodywork done I changed the oil & filters inc' fuel. The car will not start without a lot of winding and help from jump leads and a running vehicle. when warm it starts fairly readily.
> cold start system seemed the obvious but checks, out glow plugs and relay. So I sent it to Nissan in Manchester to ckeck on the computer, They also checked the abs & 4x4 system because the lights are on. !!!!
> no faults reported on the abs. The engine test was also inconclusive but the crank & cam position sensors were giving intermitent readings (what ever that means) I replaced both sensors to no avail. The only other pearl of wisdom My £100 got was that the timing chain may be stretched (not noisy) got any ideas. yours charliedog35http://www.nissanforums.com/images/smilies/xtango_face_sad.png.pagespeed.ic.JZmShUDtKu.png



From the symptom your'e describing sounds like one of the glow plug(s) is bad. Did you checked all of the glow plugs or did someone else did checked it. I do not think its the timing chain as you mentioned that it starts easiy when the engine is hot. Do you get blue smoke when starting when the engine is cold?


----------



## charliedog35 (Dec 29, 2013)

glow plugs tested & inspected all OK as is the relay. The latest bit of information is that the engine starts up with a squirt of easy start. I am waiting for it to go cold before checking the injector pulse on cranking.


----------



## charliedog35 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have checked the injector pulse on cranking & there is none, so when I turn the key there is no fuel being injected. A squirt of easy start provides the required fuel upon which to start then, when I release the key the injector pulse resumes & the engine keeps running. The question is why? .............. PS how do I switch to the X Trail Section?


----------

